# [SOLVED] AOL mail moved to OUTLOOK?



## TKDMike (Mar 31, 2011)

I set up OUTLOOK to get my emails from AOL BUT it TOOK all my emails out of my AOL INBOX (over a 1000) and put them into OUTLOOK. Outlook did this without leaving a copy on the AOL server. I have since found the setting to leave a copy of the email on the AOL server BUT I still have 1000 emails moved to OUTLOOK from my AOL inbox that I need PUT BACK!

HELPPPP


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: AOL mail moved to OUTLOOK?*

Best you can probably do if forward them back to your AOL account if they're no longer on the mail server.


----------



## TKDMike (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: AOL mail moved to OUTLOOK?*

Thanks for responding. I thought I read there might be a way to configure OUTLOOK to send a mass transfer of emails..... maybe I dreamed it in my horrified state after all my email left my AOL account.....


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: AOL mail moved to OUTLOOK?*

Try Select All>Forward. If it's not treated "en mass" by your ISP limiting to 20-30MB, then it should work. Otherwise, group them to stay under the ISP limit so they don't have to go individually. No matter what, it's going to take a while to get them all back to AOL.


----------



## TKDMike (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: AOL mail moved to OUTLOOK?*

THANKS!


----------

